# restaurants and IBS



## emlee (Mar 23, 2008)

I am a freelance writer and fellow IBS sufferer. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their experience with restaurants and IBS for a magazine pitch I'm working on. Do you feel that restaurants are accommodating to your dietary needs, or do you avoid them entirely?

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Heather,

I was just out last night at a former favorite restaurant. It was my first time there since going on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet a few months ago, and I was a bit concerned that they wouldn't be able to accommodate my needs, since most of the menu options are quite complex and "foodie-oriented."

I told our server that I was interested in the pork tenderloin but that I couldn't have any marinades, rubs, spices, or anything other than salt and pepper. She said she didn't think that would be a problem but that she'd check. She asked about the sides, and I told her I couldn't have any of them, but if I could just get some steamed vegetables with nothing on them but salt and pepper that would be great. I got the pork tenderloin with nothing on it, along with plain roasted baby carrots. It was a very good experience!

In general, I have found restaurants to be very accommodating. I always just say something like, "I'm on a diet on which I basically can't have anything that tastes good. Can you do X, Y, or Z?" This isn't really true, since I'm perfectly happy with many "plain" foods. But it's much easier than trying to explain why I can't have the cream sauce, or the vegetables with a sweet glaze, or any grains of any kind. And most servers laugh and then bend over backwards to try to accommodate my needs.

I should add, though, that most of the restaurants I'm talking about are more mid-range than low-end. My experiences at more family-oriented chain-type restaurants have been less positive, and I've only attempted eating out at a place where you order at a counter and wait for your number to be called once or twice because I had no other options.

Hope that helps,

Rich

Lifetime wonky gut

3 months SCD

http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com


----------



## frankiegal (Sep 2, 2013)

I avoid eating at restaurants entirely.


----------



## emlee (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you both for the responses--they were very helpful. If others have more, keep them coming!

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I go out to eat like 2x a week with my boyfriend to a variety of restaurants in NYC. I do not ask for specific accommodations, but my IBS is a little more stress related than food related. Still, I just avoid dishes with tomatoes (sauce is fine, but even cooked chopped tomatoes aren't good), spinach, carrots, salads, and generally anything with heavy cheese sauce or anything too spicy (which is upsetting because i love spicy food!).

I will say that on days when i feel particularly good, i throw all caution to the wind and get whatever i want.

I don't ask for specific changes because I'm embarrassed to be a hassle, to be honest.


----------

